
What is your best programmer joke? - ColinWright
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-programmer-joke
======
anonfunction
Programmer dad shouted at his kid, "End of discussion! Semicolon!"

There's a lot of great ones here: <http://www.quora.com/Humor/What-is-the-
geekiest-joke>

~~~
pekk
Unfortunately, the jokes are all blurred out by Expertsexchange. I mean, Quora

